# Oris watches



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Some Oris watches. Like their watches a lot:-


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Griff

Just sold an Oris XXL Complication. Bought 2 watches & a box with proceeds. Trouble is now, I want one of their BC3 diver's regulators.....

Paul


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I have a TT1 diver.

Although I am no expert I do think Oris are making some good watches these days. I understand that back in the late 60s or so they made some poor watches with cheap movements - but over the last 10 years or so they have really tried to form a new image and I reckon they are doing agood job of it.

They are producing quite a few well-made mechanical watches. Also, they are making distinctive designs that are not yet more imitations of what has gone before. The TT1 diver really is a good re-interpretation of a the customary diver's watch case.

However I do feel that they reached a peak with some of the big crown models of 5 or so years ago. Their very latest range (aside from the divers which is about the only one they make right now that looks good) has lost it a bit.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

One criticism I could make of Oris is that they are perhaps not very discriminating as to who sells their watches. They are doing themselves harm long term by spreading themselves aq bit thin and allowing the watches to be sold in places that have no clue about watches or no interst in after-sales follow-up.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

BTW Griff:

What did you take those pics on?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Griff

The top one of your pics is the one I had, but on the bracelet.

Like the date pointer and hands and of course the big crown a lot.

They are excellent watches at the price.

Cheers,

Neil


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I looked at an Oris in Ernest Jones a little while back.

I believe they call it the WORLD TIMER.

Basically tell the time in 2 time zones. I wouldn't have thought there was to much to that but apparently it's one of there most complex watches. It was just shy of a grand though.

What particularly impressed me was that the case was quite thick unyet on the wrist it looks ultra thin. Very clever design.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

The bottom pic is one of my favourite Oris. I also like the BC series. Great watches.

G.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

More Oris


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

Griff

You're all Oris'ed up.

Do you like them by any chance?

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

ORIS FAQâ€™s (Frequently Asked Questions)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What is the meaning of Anti-Magnetic?

The functions of an anti-magnetic Oris watch are not, or only little, affected by magnetic fields. However, the performance of the watch can be impaired by high magnetic fields as found in power-stations.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What is an Automatic Oris Watch?

An automatic Oris watch is a self-winding watch. The movement of your wrist and body causes the rotor, a weight attached to an automatic winding mechanism, to wind up the watch. An automatic watch needs no battery, but will stop if not worn for over a day.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What must I do if my Automatic Oris Watch stops because I didnÂ¹t use it?

Wind the crown ten times clock-wise to start the watch and give it some reserve power. Set the time and date and put the watch on your wrist.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How much motion does an Automatic Oris need?

The motions of daily life are sufficient in themselves to wind up an automatic watch. How-ever, non active people, such as the elderly or patients confined to bed may find that they are not active enough to ensure that their watch stays wound up.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What is the difference between a Chronograph and a Chronometer?

A chronograph is a stop watch which permits the measurement of a desired interval of time. A chronograph has start/stop/reset functions. An Oris chronograph can measure time intervals to within 1/5 of a second. As well as the stop-watch functions, a chronograph also indicates the time. A chronometer is a watch of extremely high precision which has received an official rating certificate for accuracy after being tested at various temperatures in a variety of positions.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How can I reset the Time and Date?

For all types of movement, the time is set by pulling out the crown to the last position. If the watch has a screw-in crown (divers and sports watches), first unscrew the crown. The date can be reset for almost all watches if the crown is pulled out halfway. For exceptions please consult the instruction manual for the particular type of watch.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What do I see turning in the Movement when I look through the Glass Back of the Watch?

This is the rotor, the weight that winds up the automatic winding mechanism of a self-winding watch.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What is the International Oris Guarantee?

Oris has a world wide service network. All service centres must assist you and either service your watch free of charge under guarantee or return it to the factory.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What is the meaning of Gold plated/Rolled Gold?

Gold plated is a layer of a gold alloy which is combined insolubly to the basic metal (steel, brass, nickel silver). The thickness of the layer is given in microns.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

When and how often do I have to wind up my Oris Handwinding Watch?

An Oris handwinding watch should be fully wound up once a day, preferably in the morning. Turn the crown clock-wise until you feel resistance.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Is there any risk of breaking the Mainspring when winding up my Oris Watch?

None at all. The mainspring is made out of modern, space age alloys and therefore very resistant. Stop winding when a stronger resistance is felt.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What is a Mechanical Oris Watch?

Mechanical Oris watches are driven by flat, coiled springs, called mainsprings. They do not have a battery. They are either handwinding or self-winding by means of the oscillating weight (rotor) in an automatic watch.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What is the advantage of a Mechanical Oris Watch?

A mechanical Oris watch has a number of practical advantages. It is more than accurate enough for daily life, is very durable, and if well maintained can be handed down from generation to generation as a precious heirloom or keepsake. A good mechanical watch is often more accurate over a short period of time, such as a 5 second interval, than a quartz watch; many professional photographers have discovered that using a mechanical watch to time their exposures gives more accurate results. Mechanical watches are also impervious to low levels of magnetism. Mechanical watches have no battery, are perfectly safe to the environment, and as a self contained, perpetually regenerating source of energy, show a respect and concern for nature. A mechanical watch is the antithesis of the throw-away culture and as well as being friendly to the environment and a thing of beauty in itself, it is now, more than ever before, a practical, useful, and efficient mechanical device.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How accurate is an Oris Mechanical Watch?

Depending on the movement used, the average daily rate will be between +30/Â­5 seconds per day. These rates are within the tolerances set by Oris and cover both automatic and handwinding watches.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What is the meaning of PVD coated surface?

PVD is the abbreviation which stands for Physical Vapour Deposition. Applied in a high vacuum, vaporised coating of titanium nitrite, it is covered by a 23 carat gold layer to obtain the gold colour. Such coatings are highly resistant and long lasting. Their quality can be compared to 10 micron gold plating.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Where should I get my Oris repaired?

We recommend that all repairs are carried out by your authorised Oris dealer. You can also send the watch to the Oris service centre shown in the certificate of guarantee.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What do you mean by Jewels in a Mechanical Oris Watch?

Jewels are man-made artificial sapphires or rubies that have been drilled, chamfered, and polished to serve as bearings for the gears and as stones for the pallet-arms. This reduces the friction of mechanical parts against each other to a bare minimum. A good watch requires at least 15 jewels. Automatic watches, because they have so many more gears and moving parts, sometimes have as many as 25 jewels.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What is a Sapphire Crystal?

A sapphire crystal is a watch crystal that is made of a piece of artificial sapphire. Having a hardness of 9 moths, it is extremely hard and scratch resistant and can only be scratched by a diamond.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How often does my Mechanical Oris Watch need servicing?

The seals should be checked every year for water resistance. The watch movement should be checked and reduplicated every four to five years.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Why should a Watch be Water Resistant?

A watch movement is a delicate micro-machine which must be protected against water, vapours, sweat, dust, dirt and humidity. The case of a waterproof watch is designed with a seal around the crystal, crown and back to ensure the integrity of the watch. All Oris mechanical watches have water resistant cases. Water resistant watches are designed to protect the watch from accidental exposure to moisture, such as being caught in the rain or washing your hands. For any type of sport or work in or near the water, it is necessary to use an Oris DiverÂ¹s watch, which is water resistant to 20 ATM (200 metres).


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Griff

My TT1 Diver comes back from Andrew Charles tomorrow. Problem was a faulty case-back gasket apparently.









Be good to have it back, be interesting to see if the new movement keeps time as ridiculously well as the first.

But if it doesn't I could always make it into one of these:









"Omega" on ebay


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Bloody hell! What a t**t! Feel like giving that ******* some stick. That has to be one of the most outrageous and blatant fakes I've EVER seen.

I'd definitely use a sledge hammer on that, and infront of the sellar, and ask him what the f'k he was going to do about it!!! What a *******









Some **** end has actually made a bid for it!!!!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thought you would appreciate that. Almost worth registering on the bay just to send him an email.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It was mentioned on Eddie's site:-

swanbourne

Site Admin

Joined: 18 Oct 2002

Posts: 769

Location: Sheffield, England

Posted: Tue May 20, 2003 2:56 pm Post subject: I showed it to someone....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

who's well-up on Omega and he assures me it's one of the authentic Bangkok Omegas.

Eddie


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I know that's where I saw it first but I thought the good people of RLT might want a look. Its a shocker.

The bid is probably as fake as the watch.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

I never saw this one.

If I see a fake being sold I always send an email to the bidder and seller telling them its a fake and it should be withdrawn unless the seller has made it perfectly clear the watch is bogus.

I've saved two of my previous customers from buying fakes.

It behoves people who know about watches to do this!

Talking about it won't help anyone, and the bugger lives in Surrey.

Before you ask it's not me!









Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Prove it!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Don't believe it - somebody has bid again (Â£255).

There's only a few hours to go before that auction ends. Ebay won't let me register for some reason so I hope someone out there that is registeres can email the bidder.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Someone bid late at *Â£300* for it














.

Incredible - even the quality of the pictures / verbiage would have put me off before even looking at the watch itself.

Just shows you how easy it is to get away with something like that.

Bangkok here I come









Er... only joking.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

I contacted the buyer with a warning not to pay until the authenticity of the watch could be verified and that it was NOT an Omega Speedmaster.

He did reply and thanked me for the information but the watch was an Oris TT1 and even provided a link to show the watch elsewhere. He is also having trouble contacting the seller which will definitely become increasingly difficult once payment has been made.

However, in spite of the poor picture quality on -bay, an Omega logo can be seen on the dial. The box looks a bit suspect as well. No doubt the watch is probably fitted with a $5 quartz engine.


----------

